# California Surf Striper



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

This is my son with a monster Striper from the surf in California on our vacation.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

didn't know they had stripes on the west coast.

and yes, that is a stud !


----------

